# Darwin’s python hatchling activity



## James_python_tamer (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey guys, 
Just joined this forum and am very privileged to be a part of this community! 
Only got a little 6month albino Darwin’s yesterday and she’s been settling in. She was heaps active last night and moving around her tank but she hasn’t come out of her hide once today and I was just curious as to how active they should be during the day ? I am aware that they are nocturnal but just curious. She has a heat Matt under the hide and a moon light on 24/7 as well. Many thanks !


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jun 6, 2020)

James_python_tamer said:


> Hey guys,
> Just joined this forum and am very privileged to be a part of this community!
> Only got a little 6month albino Darwin’s yesterday and she’s been settling in. She was heaps active last night and moving around her tank but she hasn’t come out of her hide once today and I was just curious as to how active they should be during the day ? I am aware that they are nocturnal but just curious. She has a heat Matt under the hide and a moon light on 24/7 as well. Many thanks !


More active at night then during the day . Well mine is anyways 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (Jun 6, 2020)

James_python_tamer said:


> Hey guys,
> Just joined this forum and am very privileged to be a part of this community!
> Only got a little 6month albino Darwin’s yesterday and she’s been settling in. She was heaps active last night and moving around her tank but she hasn’t come out of her hide once today and I was just curious as to how active they should be during the day ? I am aware that they are nocturnal but just curious. She has a heat Matt under the hide and a moon light on 24/7 as well. Many thanks !



Hi James,

Don't panic, it's normal for a 6 month old python to spend most of their time, day and night, in their hide and even more so if it's over a nice warm heat mat. As to how much time they spend outside their hide basically comes down to how secure they feel in their enclosure as well as the overall ambient temperature. As a rule most experience keepers maintain young snakes in click clacks rather than bigger tanks or enclosures so the little snake can feel safe and secure and the temperature can be controlled easier.

Cheers,

George.


----------



## James_python_tamer (Jun 7, 2020)

GBWhite said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Don't panic, it's normal for a 6 month old python to spend most of their time, day and night, in their hide and even more so if it's over a nice warm heat mat. As to how much time they spend outside their hide basically comes down to how secure they feel in their enclosure as well as the overall ambient temperature. As a rule most experience keepers maintain young snakes in click clacks rather than bigger tanks or enclosures so the little snake can feel safe and secure and the temperature can be controlled easier.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the reply George. It’s been 4 days now and haven’t seen her out but I’m sure she is just quite comfortable in her hide on the heat mat. Going to try feeding her this afternoon and hopefully is she eats then it’s an indication that she’s doing fine ! many thanks


----------

